# 28 x 1 1/8 Tubular Tires



## Gary Meneghin (Feb 1, 2012)

*All *

I am looking for all black 28 x 1 1/8 inch vintage *tubular* tires to go on my 1922 Iver Johnson Diamond Frame Road Racer. This bike has wood rims. The 1922 catalogue said the tires were Fisk all black 28 X 1 1/8 inch with slightly raised tread. The current front tire is OK and is basically a road tire labeled United States Special Racer with no tread (a slick)   but the rear tire is toast. 

I know this is a long shot but I am trying to find a rear tire that would match in terms of appearance. I have done an extensive search of the Internet and cannot find a modern tubular tire that would look period correct on this bike. The tubular tires at Memory Lane are 1 1/2 inch wide and have dimple tread (not slick tread).  eBay has not had any tubular vintage tires in black for the past month.  They all seem to have white walls or are too wide  - mostly 1 1/2 inch. 

I know I may be forced to put 2 new matching tires of larger width on the bike but first I would like to determine if I can find a rear tire that matches in _general_ appearance to the front tire before I do that.  Thanks for your help .

GARY MENEGHIN

PS - I ordered the missing  cork grips from Charlie Matteo in Rhode Island so the rear tire is the only thing I need to make the bike complete and rideable.


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Gary,    I think I have a good pair of matching 28 inch black tires. I'd be interested in the the tire you have have.

  Catfish



Gary Meneghin said:


> *All *
> 
> I am looking for all black 28 x 1 1/8 inch vintage *tubular* tires to go on my 1922 Iver Johnson Diamond Frame Road Racer. This bike has wood rims. The 1922 catalogue said the tires were Fisk all black 28 X 1 1/8 inch with slightly raised tread. The current front tire is OK and is basically a road tire labeled United States Special Racer with no tread (a slick)   but the rear tire is toast.
> 
> ...


----------

